# Scrawny Pearl



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Pearl is beautiful!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Beautiful. She looks ready for a dog show to me. We had a 60+ degree day last Thursday so poor Rukie got his Christmas bath in the driveway.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

She turned out beautiful. Lola and Murphy are going for their Christmas grooming today.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

What a great job and Pearl is so beautiful 😍


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Pearl is beautiful, great to how well she does while being groomed.


----------

